# Gobble Thanksgiving Autumn Share your Creations



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcountryhaven/3994913221/
My gobbler comes from a pattern to make a Thanksgiving wreath, but all I wanted was the gobbler.

Join the Handmade by Homesteaders group at Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

very cute,
what are you going to do w/ your gobbler?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Adorable.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is my fall fireplace mantel arrangement. I made most of the things on it.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

**what are you going to do w/ your gobbler?**

Pluck n bake....hehe, I couldn't resist.

He's a dining table decoration. If your on Ravelry I have additional pics that show his spot on the table. Rav ID crochetbydiana

cc, luv your fall mantel decorations. Nice homey feeling when the temps cool down and the colors change. 
Wanting to decorate above the fireplace, now. Gives something else to ponder on.


----------



## Mom2izzyemma (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, everyones stuff looks so nice, I guess I could always post a picture of my dead mum.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Mom2izzyemma said:


> Wow, everyones stuff looks so nice, I guess I could always post a picture of my dead mum.


er.....in the casket or is she propped up in a chair in the corner? 

:rotfl:

sorry. <gasp> couldn't help myself

Right. well. My fall decor this year consists of hay on the floor (dropped when I took some flakes upstairs to the rabbit room), a really badly made grapevine wreath that has nothing on it but the vines, and a few uncarved pumpkins laying around.  I suck at decorating this year.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

WA,

ROFLOL!!!
Sorry momtoizzy but sometimes our quirkiness spills out. grin
When I saw dead mum I thought as in dried flowers...show us. smile

Most of my decorating is on the dining table. Just added candlestick wreaths.
I am gritting teeth with this body to do much more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I got a box of Indian Corn at the auction the other week and made a few gatherings. 









I also got a bench for $13. I then spent $5 to get a tablecloth from WM, cut it up and covered the seat on the bench. 










This is the front of our humble home. There's pumpkins, scarecrows, gourds, a bench, chairs, table and the corn gatherings.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Tablecloth for the seat...WONDERFUL idea!! :clap:
You have SCARECROWS!!  I love scarecrows and people and the like. They always feel so...I dunno....homey


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Love the Indian corn on the door.
I wish I had a bench with a scarecrow couple sitting on it.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Tonya, your house looks so very pretty, all homey!


----------

